# Look What I Put a Downpayment on Today!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Her name is Belle and she is a 2-year-old Fjord X Quarter Horse filly!
So excited!
I will be sure to post more photos in future. I only just put the downpayment on her today and should be able to pick her up later this month when the fencing is all completed! 
She is such a sweety and i already know im gonna love her!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

awe love her kind face 
congrats!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a doll!


----------



## rmballou (Jun 30, 2012)

i bet you work harder to get fence done lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh yes! i cant wait to get her home


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait to see her come home and your progress with her! What a adorable face and beautiful color!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

yup! Now i will have both my favorite colors in my field! -black and a red dun!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my! She is sooo stinking cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

:shock:

Sorry, but I don't think she's going to be yours for too long...


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

She's ADORABLE. Congratulations .


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

She's cute! She looks like she might be either super sweet, or really naughty then get out of it by looking cute.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She is darling! Love her thick forelock


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's cute and looks so sweet!!


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Stunning  Congrats!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh how adorable! How tall is she?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I havent measured her but my guess is around 13.1 at the moment. Neither her sire or dam are incredibly tall but she should reach around 14hh


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Brought her home today!
Here are a couple random pics from when we turned her out. Shes in the roundpen for a day or 2 before we let her go and visit the others.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is cute, and I LOVE your round pen

I hope you fixed up some good fences, looks like she could just walk through one if she too a mind to!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

she is very cute..I also love the round pen..what kind of gate do you use on it?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry for the belated reply!
I posted the only picture i have of the gates below. They were custom built to match the pen and swing on hinges. 
The girls are at my place now so ive been getting lots of time to work with miss Belle


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

awe thank you..gives me a def project to think about..seriously love how it is put together! Belle looks like she is very happy! love the pic where she looks like she is leading herself over the tarp!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

So adorable and i love her color


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG! Look at your grass! WTH! LoL

I absolutely ADORE your new filly. The QH x Fjord cross really works in my opinion. Will you please, pretty please, let me have her? LoL!

Lovely roundpen too! That's awesome.

And, the filly looks like she has a great head on her shoulders too. Tarp, saddle, leading herself. Do you have to do any training with her or does she train herself? LoL


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

That is one hellova good looking horse! Stunning!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG! Look at your grass! WTH! LoL
> 
> I absolutely ADORE your new filly. The QH x Fjord cross really works in my opinion. Will you please, pretty please, let me have her? LoL!
> 
> ...


 I know! She's really surprising me. Didnt like the idea of me rubbing the tarp on her yesterday but today she decided she really didnt care:lol: Had a moment when my other mare attempted to pull the saddle off of her with her teeth, but she just backed up a couple steps. No real bad reactions at all.
Doesnt like bug spray, though, but she's gonna have to get used to it. Bought a sulfer block that seems to have eliminated the horseflies but now the mosquitos have moved in in huge swarms!:twisted: Nasty things. Our lawn is perfect breeding ground for them dang things.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

First time actually saddled up!  She did wonderful. Was a little unsure about the cinch but handled it very well. Didnt even have to tie the rope up.


----------

